# Χάρου, Χάρε



## Costas (Jan 21, 2011)

Είχα αναφερθεί φευγαλέα προ μηνών στο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με τις λέξεις χαρά και χάρος. Φαίνεται πως έχουν κοινή ρίζα, όπου συγχωνεύονται σ' ένα κοινό καζάνι η χαρά και η αγριάδα (όπως όταν γυαλίζει το μάτι σου). Κι έτσι έχουμε αρχαιόθεν ήδη την χαράν αλλά και τη λέξη χαροπός (χαρά + ώψ), που σημαίνει ότι αστράφτει-γυαλίζει το μάτι σου, όπως του λιονταριού, αλλά κατέληξε να σημαίνει και γκριζογάλανος, για τη θάλασσα αλλά και για μάτια ας πούμε, τα δικά μου περισσότερο κι από τα γλαυκά της Αθηνάς [όμματά μοι γλαυκάας χαροπώτερα πολλόν Αθάνας --Θεόκριτος]. Αναφέρεται ακόμα η χαροπότης των Γερμανών (από τον Πλούταρχο). Χαροπός όμως θεωρείται κάποια στιγμή κι αυτός που τα μάτια του ακτινοβολούν από χαρά. Αν πάλι θέλετε να αποδώσετε τον χαροπόν ποιητικότερα, τότε διαλέξτε τη λέξη χάρων, που ταιριάζει γάντι για όνομα του λιονταριού, ως εκ της χαροπότητος, αλλά και στον αϊτό και στους Κύκλωπες. Από κει ως τον Χάροντα, το γνωστό περαματάρη της Στύγας, η απόσταση είναι ασήμαντη, μηδέ οβολού αξία. Πώς να μην υπάρχουν λοιπόν άνθρωποι που ηδονίζονται με τις ταινίες τρόμου;

Στα νέα ελληνικά η αμφίσημη σχέση συνεχίζεται. Καταρχήν υπάρχουν το χαροκόπι και το χαροκοπιό, που η σαφέστατη σημασία τους (χαρά, γλέντι) φαίνεται πως...δεν είναι και τόσο σαφέστατη πια, γι' αυτό και αναφέρθηκα τότε στο χωριό της Μεσσηνίας Χαροκοπιό, που το άλλαξαν και το έκαναν Χαρακοπιό προς αποφυγήν πάσης παρεξηγήσεως. Ώστε κάτι τρέχει.
Χτες λοιπόν διάβαζα του Σολωμού τον Ύμνο εις την Ελευθερίαν. Στη στροφή 127 αρχίζει και λέει πως ετούτη στη στεριά είναι ανίκητη, αλλά και στη θάλασσα δεν τα πάει κι άσκημα, παρά τον δυσμενή συσχετισμό των δυνάμεων. Μιλάει για τα μπουρλότα, που κάναν και 

Πιάνει, αυξαίνει, κοκκινίζει
Και σηκώνει μια βροντή,
Και το πέλαο χρωματίζει
Με αιματόχροη βαφή.

Πνίγοντ' όλοι οι πολεμάρχοι
Και δεν μνέσκει ένα κορμί·
Χάρου, σκιά του Πατριάρχη,
Που σ' επέταξαν εκεί.
(στρ. 131-132).

Δεν καταλάβαινα. Το διάβασα δυο-τρεις φορές, και νόημα δεν έβγαζε αυτός ο Χάρος σε γενική (ήταν και περασμένη η ώρα), ώσπου μια στιγμή κατάλαβα πως αυτό το Χάρου είναι προσταχτική αορίστου του ρήματος χαίρομαι. Να χαρεί η σκιά του Γρηγορίου του Ε' --που τη σορό του την είχαν πετάξει οι Τούρκοι στη θάλασσα-- για τα πτώματα των πνιγμένων Τούρκων πολεμάρχων.
Φαντάζομαι πως ο Σολωμός δεν θα 'χε μεταχειριστεί τέτοιον τύπο ρηματικό (αλλού έχει επίσης πολλά 'Χαίρου'), αν ήταν να 'ρχονται οι φίλοι του κι όλοι οι άλλοι να του λένε πως κατάλαβαν 'του Χάρου'. Αυτό σημαίνει ίσως ότι μια τέτοια προσταχτική ήταν τότε άμεσα κατανοητή· σήμερα πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου. Σήμερα ούτε το Χαροκοπιό δεν είναι κατανοητό σαν γλέντι.

Μια τελευταία ένδειξη: το 1975 ο φιλόλογός μας, άνθρωπος στεγνός και αφόρητα συντηρητικός, από μιαν άλλην εποχή πια, αλλά πάντως ευσυνείδητος και εργατικός, μας ανέλυε το γνωστό δημοτικό της Δέσπως και, όταν έφτασε στο "μήνα σε γάμο ρίχνονται, μήνα σε χαροκόπι; Μηδέ σε γάμο ρίχνονται μηδέ σε χαροκόπι...", μας είπε ότι έχουμε εδώ ένα σχήμα αντίθεσης, από τη μια ο γάμος κι από την άλλη η κηδεία. Μάλιστα! Έτσι ακριβώς. Αναγκάστηκα να επιμείνω μπροστά σε όλη την τάξη για κάνα πεντάλεπτο ότι έχουμε σχήμα επανάληψης, ώσπου να δω κάποια στιγμή, στο βάθος του ματιού του, να γυαλίζει κάτι (χαροπός) που έδειχνε ότι είχε αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει τη φριχτή αλήθεια, άσχετα που δεν παραδέχτηκε την γκάφα του. Εκείνο που μ' ενδιαφέρει είναι όχι η γκάφα ενός ευσυνείδητου φιλολόγου αλλά η βαθιά ριζωμένη σιγουριά του για τη σημασία της λέξης χαροκόπι ως σχετική με το χάρο, μάλιστα από έναν άνθρωπο που ήταν στα 65 του περίπου, δηλαδή άνθρωπο της δεκαετίας του '20-'30. Και όμως.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 21, 2011)

Ωραίο!
Εγώ να προσθέσω μόνο το "Χάρε, χαρά που μου 'φερες και λύπη που μου πήρες"


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Στην Ανέμη διατίθεται ελεύθερα το _Λεξικό Σολωμού: Πίνακας λέξεων του ελληνόγλωσσου σολωμικού έργου_, έκδοση του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων (1983). Εκεί βρίσκουμε: «_χαίρου_ (ρ., προστ. εν.) βλ. _χαίρομαι_» (σελ. 357 πρωτοτύπου, 355 pdf) και «χάρου (ρ., προστ. αορ.) βλ. _χαίρομαι_» (σελ. 359). Στο _χαίρομαι_ δεν αναφέρει διαφορετικούς τύπους, οπότε το _χάρου_ μπορεί να είναι και η μοναδική φορά που χρησιμοποιείται στο έργο του.

Έψαξα να βρω τη μετάφραση του Canale στα αγγλικά, αλλά έχει μόνο τα στοιχεία της στα γκουγκλοβιβλία. Δεν έχει βρεθεί άνθρωπος να τη σκανάρει, 16 σελίδες πράμα; Κάποιες στροφές που έκανε ο Κίπλινγκ βρίσκονται εδώ (όχι, δεν έχει τον πατριάρχη).


(«άσχετα που δεν παραδέχτηκε την γκάφα του»: κάνα λεξικό ελπίζουμε να άνοιξε γυρίζοντας στο σπίτι του)


----------



## sarant (Jan 22, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο κείμενο!

Πάντως Χαροκόπι υπάρχει στα Γιάννενα και δεν το αλλάξανε. Είναι όμως αλήθεια ότι το β' συνθετικό -κόπι, επειδή είναι λαϊκό και στιγματισμένο, σπανίζει: μεθοκόπι, φωνοκόπι, ποδοκόπι, ο τελευταίος που τα μεταχειρίστηκε πρέπει να ήταν ο Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2011)

Πάντως το Λεξικό που λες, nickel, στο μεν γενικό ευρετήριο έχει (σελ. 357 pdf / 359 Λεξικού) τον τύπο χαρακοπισμένος, στο δε ευρετήριο κατά συχνότητα εμφάνισης (σελ. 448 pdf / 450 Λεξικού) έχει τον τύπο χαροκοπισμένος.  Υποθέτω ότι το πρώτο είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος. Η εύρεση είναι στο _ΕΠ.Β'_ 416 Α 10 (Ελεύθ. Πολιορκ. σχεδ. Β'). Αλλά το 416 Α 10 αναφέρεται στα Αυτόγραφα, που δεν τα 'χω, κι έτσι δεν μπορώ να σιγουρευτώ απολύτως για το ποια είναι η σωστή γραφή.

Με την ευκαιρία, βρίσκω:
πασίχαρος (σελ. 442 pdf / 444 Λεξικού)

Αυτό το πασίχαρος το έχουν τα λεξικά σήμερα. Το περιχαρής, επίσης. Το πασιχαρής, όμως, μολονότι κοινότατο πια (1900 γούγληδες με τον τόνο αποκλειστικά στη λήγουσα), το σνομπάρουν. Επίσης το ΛΚΝ (όχι το ΛΝΕΓ) παραλείπει το περίχαρος, που είναι σπάνιο μα όχι ανύπαρχτο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

Εκεί που το 'χουν βάλει το *_χαρακοπισμένος_, μετά το _χαροκόπι_, είναι βέβαιο ότι ήθελαν να γράψουν _χαροκοπισμένος_. (Και την ευρετηρίαση την έκαναν με το χέρι, όχι με υπολογιστή. :) )

Μια και είσαι μες στο χαροκόπι, παροιμία με παραλλαγές (όπου κοιτάξω, διαφορετική τη βρίσκω):
Του ακριβού το βιος σε χαροκόπου χέρια.
Των ακριβών τα πράματα σε χαροκόπου χέρια.
Του ακριβού τα στάμενα σε χαροκόπου χέρια.
Του μιτζιβίρη το μπουγγί σε χαροκόπου χέρια.

Πάντα χαροκόπος και ποτέ μιτζιβίρης!


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Αφού άλλαξε όνομα το Χαροκοπιό, κάποιος πρέπει να ενημερώσει όλους αυτούς, πρώτα απ' όλα τη σελίδα του δήμου Κορώνης, όπου τα 'χουν ανακατεμένα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε επίσημα το όνομα. Απλώς, περνώντας από κει (πάνε μάλιστα χρόνια αρκετά) έβλεπες τις πινακίδες διορθωμένες ή έβλεπες νέες, με το άλφα. Πράγμα που δείχνει την αμηχανία, τη δυσφορία από το όμικρον λόγω του Χάρου. Άλλο παρόμοιο έχω δει με Κορακοχώρι που το έκαναν Καρακοχώρι (το χωριό του Σημίτη ή της γυναίκας του). Άλλο, Κορακόλιθος -> Καρακόλιθος. Άλλο: Φραγκοπήδημα (Μονή Φραγκοπηδήματος) -> Φραγκαπήδημα. Για το τελευταίο, παίζει να το φαντάζομαι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Οι Ανδριώτες δεν φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα, μέχρι τώρα. :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2011)

Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποια τάξη διδάχτηκα τη Δέσπω, αλλά μάλλον η δική μου φιλόλογος δεν είχε παρεξηγήσει τη λέξη "χαροκόπι", κι έτσι στο μυαλό μου είναι καταγραμμένη με τη σωστή έννοια.


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2011)

Εγώ την παρετυμολογούσα τη λέξη (αν και το ΛΝΕΓ φαίνεται να κάνει το ίδιο) από το χάρος + κόβω (= σκοτώνω) και μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο από το χαρά + (επιτατικό) κοπώ/ κόπι.


----------

